# Baby seat in a CC?



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Anyone installed one yet? My wife and I are considering a CC but her biggest gripe is with the talk of kids next year she is concerned about a baby seat fitting in back.















I told her the TT we have is capable of a car seat in the passenger seat.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (blackgliguy)*

I have the same question. Especially that the seat needs to be rear facing for the first year.
I will tell you that the baby seat fits with no problem (rear facing) behind the driver seat in my 2008 Jetta. The 2008 Passat had a slightly larger rear seat. My assumption is that the CC will not be a problem. Keep in mind that I can put my driver seat back as far as I need and I am 6'2.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (ryangambrill)*

I know they fit fine in the MKV Jettas. I babysat for my cousin's kid and it fit fine in my old GLI. I have also had the same seat in the wife's 07 Passat. 
I just was not sure with the bolsters in the rear seat of the CC if it would be a problem? Especially with the rear facing.
Man I can't believe I am asking these types of questions.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (blackgliguy)*

well we'll let ya know in may if no one else does!!


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (Us2bA4dr)*

It lists the LATCH system as a standard feature, I would assume that this would qualify as a yes.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (Denver_Larry)*

Our 2001 Jetta GLS has the LATCH system. But, there is not nearly enough room if you use the car seat in a rear facing position directly behind either of the two seats.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (ryangambrill)*

I used a rear-facing seat in my MkIII Golf without a problem.
Just make sure you don't buy one of the extra-humongous ones.








They _do_ come in different sizes. I personally have always bought baby seats that fit the car, not cars to fit a particular baby seat...


----------



## walrond (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (blackgliguy)*

Just got our CC last night and I put both our car seats in today as a test fit. One is a Britax Marathon which uses the LATCH system and also has a very large footprint. It fit fine. The other is a Britax 1st Class Si that uses the seatbelt to secure it. It fits very secure as well. Both children have a lot of room for their legs with the fronts seats in their regular position. One thing I would highly recommend is to go ahead and turn the child locks on for the rear doors. My four year old could easily reach it when he was in his seat. Here are some pictures:


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (walrond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *walrond* »_Just got our CC last night and I put both our car seats in today as a test fit. One is a Britax Marathon which uses the LATCH system and also has a very large footprint. It fit fine. The other is a Britax 1st Class Si that uses the seatbelt to secure it. It fits very secure as well. Both children have a lot of room for their legs with the fronts seats in their regular position. One thing I would highly recommend is to go ahead and turn the child locks on for the rear doors. My four year old could easily reach it when he was in his seat. Here are some pictures: 


































How does the marathon fit in the rear facing position? That is what I have?


----------



## walrond (Apr 13, 2006)

I have already moved the seats back to the wife's car so I don't know how it will work rear facing. There is a ton of room between the back of the front seat and the rear seats so I don't imagine it would be a problem (no guarantees though). I will check it out this weekend if I get the opportunity.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (walrond)*

I can't say for certain, but if the CC is truly the same seat positioning as the regular Passat it will fit. We have one of the large 'convertible' style seats








It is huge, but we didn't want to have to buy multiple seats. It fits behind the passenger seat just a couple clicks back from full forward. Their is enough room for the wife, but it is tight for anyone over 5' 10" The seat also has to be nearly straight up, no gangsta lean going on. It would fit between the seats of my GTI, and between the seats of my mother-in-law's 08 Jetta, but not behind one of them. 
So if the passenger is shorter, and doesn't mind a very upright seating position, you should be able to fit just about anything back there in rear-facing mode. Otherwise, get one of those infant cradle types, they don't take up quite as much room.


----------



## walrond (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
How does the marathon fit in the rear facing position? That is what I have?

I checked out the Britax Marathon in the REAR facing postion. Although it will fit, the front seat should be considered almost unusable - it has to be moved almost all the way forward and the back of the seat has to be moved almost completely upright. I took pictures if you want to see.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (walrond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *walrond* »_
I checked out the Britax Marathon in the REAR facing postion. Although it will fit, the front seat should be considered almost unusable - it has to be moved almost all the way forward and the back of the seat has to be moved almost completely upright. I took pictures if you want to see.

WOW. I can fit that car seat, in that position behind the driver in my MKV Jetta with no problem. And I am over 6 foot.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
WOW. I can fit that car seat, in that position behind the driver in my MKV Jetta with no problem. And I am over 6 foot.

Did you pay attention to the 'level to ground' or whatever marks on the side?
Those large types have a required incline they must have for infants. Ours was very difficult to fit in my GTI at that required incline, luckily it fit between the front seats. We have to use a rolled up towel at the crook between the bench and back portions of the seat to get it to sit how it should.


----------



## walrond (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (thetwodubheads)*

If I had not adjusted the angle of the car seat to where it is supposed to be the seat would have fit with no problems. Once the Marathon was adjusted to it's proper position (for REAR facing) the problems came into play. 
The Britax Marathon is a great seat for a FORWARD facing application and works very well in the CC, but I don't think it would fit very well in most vehicle models in the REAR facing position. That's the reason we didn't consider it until we knew our son was able to face forward.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Baby seat in a CC? (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_
Did you pay attention to the 'level to ground' or whatever marks on the side?
Those large types have a required incline they must have for infants. Ours was very difficult to fit in my GTI at that required incline, luckily it fit between the front seats. We have to use a rolled up towel at the crook between the bench and back portions of the seat to get it to sit how it should.

I did not have a problem getting the car seat to fit with the proper angle. My model has a level on the side of the seat. As long it is all blue, you are all set to go.


----------

